# Battlefield 3 beta



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Just wondered what people thought of this so far??


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

unfortunately i've not been able to get onto any of the servers on the xbox despite trying for 30 mins last night. seen some footage of it though and it looks ace. hopefully i'll get in tonight


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I`m enjoying it, although I`m a complete noob to Battlefield and not really sure what the hell I should be doing, I`m even trying to shoot my own squad :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Not a fan

But I am a cod fanboy so it's hard to get used to


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

How can I get the Beta? PS3


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Matt. said:


> How can I get the Beta? PS3


just goto the shop and d/load it


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

really liking it..


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Downloading now (thanks OP) but I'm a COD man through an through,but will give this a fair bash. But I have a feeling I have been spoilt by cods frantic arcade style to be honest.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

if only i could get a game.****ing EA servers are the worst.they hype these games to **** then drop the ball with the online servers.**** take.


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

HAd a bash on it this evening, thought it was quite good, obviously being a beta there were a couple of graphical bits i found annoying which will hopefully be ironed out in the final release. Would need to set the controls up for the final release me thinks. But if anything I've now got it on pre order!

Prefer this to CoD but I prefer anything to CoD really!!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

silverback said:


> if only i could get a game.****ing EA servers are the worst.they hype these games to **** then drop the ball with the online servers.**** take.


They have just posted a patch for the connection issues mate, please dont be put off by this. They have released the beta so they can gather info from fans of the series to improve the main game. Destructable enviroment has been disabled on the beta as have vehicles. The graphics are also to be tweeked. Check this out :


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I`m really getting into this now, been on while with no connection issues at all 

It`s quite hard coming from COD to this, I`ve been killed umpteen times with only a few kills myself, finding my way round the map now so things are improving, slightly


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

It's so god damn difficult lol.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

hoikey said:


> It's so god damn difficult lol.


WHAT HE SAID :lol:


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

love it. quite glitchy but that will be sorted. love using the bipod with the machine guns. keep getting shot by the cowardly snipers. seems like im the only one playing as something other than a sniper.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Never played battlefield before but thought i would give it a try. So far i have found a few glitches after reloading and not being able to look down my sights and not being able to shoot after being revived. Managed a 15 kill streak with a sniper though which i was happy with as i suck with a sniper on COD.

Wont be getting it as i already have MW3 on order but i might be tempted at a later date when i have some spare cash though.

Oh i forgot to add i like they way you knife someone when you knife them from behind.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i have had an hour or so on it now and i just cant get on with it.very glitchy (its only a few weeks away for a release so i hope the issues get sorted) i zoomed in on the building windows and they just looked like they where constantly breaking and smashing,killcam replay had a guy basically just zooming in and out,got stuck on a few walls and railings,couldnt reload at one stage and lastly WTF is with the "free runner" leaping over obstacles ?? an people talk about cod being an arcade game LOL. i think i will rent before buying.having never played a battlefield game (apart from 1943 which i thought was average) i cant see me buying this now.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Absolutely rubbish. 

Not got anything over COD.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Matt. said:


> Absolutely rubbish.
> 
> Not got anything over COD.


Its not won 50 + awards for nothing mate, as I said its only a demo to test the water. They are releasing another map ( meant to be this week but dont quote me ) to test the jets etc. Id rent the FULL game before I said something was rubbish :thumb:


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Its not won 50 + awards for nothing mate, as I said its only a demo to test the water. They are releasing another map ( meant to be this week but dont quote me ) to test the jets etc. Id rent the FULL game before I said something was rubbish :thumb:


it's meant to be the caspian border map. there has been limited access to the map over the weekend on the PC version, i think the servers were password locked.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

silverback said:


> i have had an hour or so on it now and i just cant get on with it.very glitchy (its only a few weeks away for a release so i hope the issues get sorted) i zoomed in on the building windows and they just looked like they where constantly breaking and smashing,killcam replay had a guy basically just zooming in and out,got stuck on a few walls and railings,couldnt reload at one stage and lastly WTF is with the "free runner" leaping over obstacles ?? an people talk about cod being an arcade game LOL. i think i will rent before buying.having never played a battlefield game (apart from 1943 which i thought was average) i cant see me buying this now.


It is a beta release. This is why I don't play beta's because they can be so disappointing yet the final game is absolutely fantastic. Try not let it put you off. A good Idea is to rent it before purchase but that may be difficult with how popular it is.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Spuj said:


> It is a beta release. This is why I don't play beta's because *they can be so disappointing yet the final game is absolutely fantastic*. Try not let it put you off. A good Idea is to rent it before purchase but that may be difficult with how popular it is.


agreed, i didn't like the beta release of bad company 2 yet loved the main game. definite day one purchase from me.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

It will no doubt be a fantastic game on PC as that's what it's made for.

IMO, it won't be anywhere near as good as COD on the consoles! :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Spuj said:


> It is a beta release. This is why I don't play beta's because they can be so disappointing yet the final game is absolutely fantastic. Try not let it put you off. A good Idea is to rent it before purchase but that may be difficult with how popular it is.


yeah.i know what you mean.in the past i have been a bit letdown by betas only for the game to bepretty good.but for a beta is it not a little to closeto turn it round ? i mean,there seems to be a huge amount of tearing and jaggies in the game and its only weeks away from release.dare i say it,they rushed it a little to et the drop on COD ?


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I've had about 4 hours play time so far. I'm liking it. There is obviously some graphic glitches, but being a beta it's to be expected. Some people have ranked up pretty high already. I wonder if the ranks will be transferred to the game when it's out... I like the fact you can see a snipers scope reflect in the light. I can't wait for it to come out. I prefer battlefield to cod tho.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

silverback said:


> yeah.i know what you mean.in the past i have been a bit letdown by betas only for the game to bepretty good.but for a beta is it not a little to closeto turn it round ? i mean,there seems to be a huge amount of tearing and jaggies in the game and its only weeks away from release.dare i say it,they rushed it a little to et the drop on COD ?


http://www.enterbf3.com/viewtopic.php?t=4885&sid=16c1ac680975df7e5e3fa0fa633964e4


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

byrnes said:


> I've had about 4 hours play time so far. I'm liking it. There is obviously some graphic glitches, but being a beta it's to be expected. Some people have ranked up pretty high already. I wonder if the ranks will be transferred to the game when it's out... I like the fact you can see a snipers scope reflect in the light. I can't wait for it to come out. I prefer battlefield to cod tho.


Im 99.9% sure that people will be back at rank zero for when the game is released but you never know I suppose. I have to say, after playing so much BLOPS trying to push for prestige 15, it was nice to stick BC2 in and have a few really good games. I know both the new installments in each title will be very different but I like mixing the two titles up now and again :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

ALL stats / achievements will be reset for the main game :thumb: I`m pretty sure the sniper scope glare is going to be dropped, its had a lot of complaints. Im probably gunna get flamed for this but I`m a big sniper fan


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

ROMEYR32 said:


> ALL stats / achievements will be reset for the main game :thumb:


So how is it working for EA? :lol:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Spuj said:


> So how is it working for EA? :lol:


??? Only trying to help mate and put the haters on the right path. If you cant tell Im a big BF fan


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

ROMEYR32 said:


> ???


Just a joke mate as you have provided loads of information about the game :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

No probs, Im the first to admit after watching the trailers on youtube I was massively dissapointed with the Beta, then they released a patch and it sorted some connection issues out. Its still annoying that you cant join friends etc. The xbox version is only going to be running in 720P so no it cant compete with the full HD PC graphics. I dont know why Im that excited, 2nd baby due this week so I doubt Ill have any spare time to play


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

ROMEYR32 said:


> No probs, Im the first to admit after watching the trailers on youtube I was massively dissapointed with the Beta, then they released a patch and it sorted some connection issues out. Its still annoying that you cant join friends etc. The xbox version is only going to be running in 720P so no it cant compete with the full HD PC graphics. I dont know why Im that excited, 2nd baby due this week so I doubt Ill have any spare time to play


Congratulations  Maybe while the baby is having a nap time you can sneak on.

Me misses has been made redundant at the end of the month so until she gets a job i'll be paying everything for our flat. This means no life outside of work and gym so plenty of time for xbox i think :lol:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Spuj said:


> Congratulations  Maybe while the baby is having a nap time you can sneak on.
> 
> Me misses has been made redundant at the end of the month so until she gets a job i'll be paying everything for our flat. This means no life outside of work and gym so plenty of time for xbox i think :lol:


Cheers :thumb: Anyway : Lets get our xbox gamertags up ready for the end of the month , Mines ROMEY 50 CAL :lol:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Cheers :thumb: Anyway : Lets get our gamertags up ready for the end of the month , Mines ROMEY 50 CAL :lol:


I take it this is xbox? If so mines Onepint69.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry XBOX :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

ROMEYR32 said:


> http://www.enterbf3.com/viewtopic.php?t=4885&sid=16c1ac680975df7e5e3fa0fa633964e4


the problem is i have heard all this before "patch is on its way" "it will run better on release" etc etc.test drive 2 was buggy as ****,black ops was an absolute disaster on the ps3 compared to the 360 (and the 360 wasnt without its issues) i will wait and see the outcome before buying it on release.FAR to many companys are now releasing unfinished games with a view to patching later.trouble is once they have your money they dont show the same drive.infact i may just leave games on release day too see what the outcome is altogether :lol: games are expensive for them to be unfinished on release.


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

Supposedly they are running the Beta on the old engine for Bad Company and won't be switching it until the games been released... can't remember where i read it. 

the most annoying thing for me is that with COD, you can have a pretty good guess where the man was that had killed you, but in BF3... damned if i know where i've been killed from half the time! Maybe it's because i prefer the run and gun, but with BF3 you have to be a bit more patient!

Can't wait to have a go in the vehicles....


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

I just cant seem to bond with this beta. I can not for the life of me see the enemy, ever, and then BANG your dead. I had REALLY high hopes for this but its left me feeling very dissapointed. I will wait till the full game is released and wait for vids on youtube to be released with more footage. But so far its a thumbs down from me, but I will give it more time.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.gamersyde.com/stream_battlefield_3_99_problems_tv_spot_1080p_-23841_en.html


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

How hard is the demo! People seem to see me and shoot me easily, yet I can't seem to spot the enemy!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

also hate the idea of using RB to use the knife and push the right stick to kneel/prone! Prefer CODs way of press right stick for knife as it's quicker (on 360 BTW)


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

-Mat- you can change the controller settings to what your used to.

I like the controller set up but I am on PS3


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> How hard is the demo! People seem to see me and shoot me easily, yet I can't seem to spot the enemy!


As you say, it seems so easy to get shot yet I never sem to get many kills myself, only what I would class as a lucky kill.

I know I need more practice but I`m just a casual gamer and may just stick with COD.

I aint much good at that either :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Same here, very casual.... Been playing Black Ops a lot over the last month, and started to know the maps well, and getting some decent wins (KD Ratio is still low though lol)

I remember when I was at school/college and I was awesome as Unreal Tournament and other similar games! Oh how times change!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i dont know whether i dislike it because im crap at it,or because its just an average game.i have tried to see why some of my friends love it but i just dont see it.i actually rage quit the other night lol.i got fed up with people sniping,so switched to shotgun,managed to get into the building and did 3 in a row,happy days,i got sniped (fair enough) then spawned and literally before even moving 3 feet i was down and dead.i just switched it off.i was told that the spawns where so big on these battle field maps that you didn't get spawn killed ?


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

silverback said:


> i dont know whether i dislike it because im crap at it,or because its just an average game.i have tried to see why some of my friends love it but i just dont see it.i actually rage quit the other night lol.i got fed up with people sniping,so switched to shotgun,managed to get into the building and did 3 in a row,happy days,i got sniped (fair enough) then spawned and literally before even moving 3 feet i was down and dead.i just switched it off.i was told that the spawns where so big on these battle field maps that you didn't get spawn killed ?


Usually spawn camping is not an issue on battlefield games but I have noticed it much more in this beta. The map ain't the biggest though so I'll wait and see the full game.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

to be honest this demo has saved me £40 so i cant be too angry about it :lol: i think its COD only for me.shame really,as it would be nice o give cod some genuine competition.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Not long and its going to be out. I can't wait. I like the campaigns myself, short but enjoyable!


----------

